# Thread condenser



## Bignutes (Apr 11, 2020)

Any way to condense threads by separating from the applicable subject from the derailment posts?


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2020)

Nope unfortunately forum technology has no magic button to remove what you consider derailment posts from a thread and only show what pertains to what you want to read


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 9, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> Any way to condense threads by separating from the applicable subject from the derailment posts?


Derailment posts can be enlightening. 
McDonald's or Burger king, whats your choice?


----------



## klx (Jun 19, 2020)

Maccy Ds all day


----------

